# Microbreweries



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I've discovered many times that some of the best microbrews don't have very large distribution networks and tend bottle for local markets only. Does anyone have a favorite microbrew that is bottled and consumed just in their neck of the woods? I geuss to be fair I should also include brewpubs as well. A friend of mine brought back a honey lambic from a Belgian nanobrewery.....wow! That beer would be worth the trip alone.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Around here it's hard to throw a rock without hitting a brewery/brew pub and many of them have some pretty good beers! We have several microbreweries that offer kegged and/or bottled beer regionally but most of the brew pubs just offer growlers and kegs. Many of the brew pubs do keg swaps with other brew pubs so it is possible to get some really small label beers, on tap, from outside of the immediate area. 
Some of the most successful brew pubs seem to have the best business plans and the worst---well, least best---beer! 
As a matter of convenience I go to the brew pub closest to home. The food is definitely nothing special and the ambience even less but the beer is really good! It's a small brewery in a small town. As with most brew pubs beer is available in growlers or kegs, no bottles.
There are a few beer stores in the Portland area with truly amazing selections of bottled beer, one advertises over 800 bottled beers! I've been able to find many beers that I never would have thought would be available here.
George


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Try beer advocate


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't like that magazine. It seems like one long sales pitch to me.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

Bluepoint Brewery

http://www.bluepointbrewing.com/

It's a local brewery that is starting to branch out. It doesn't do food, just beer. It actually put the local brew pub out of the brewing business. They do the brewing for the brew pub. The best part is that on Thursdays and Fridays the tasting room is open for free tasting. So much fun.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

The beer advocate that I am familiar with allows one to search for beer related businesses. I have never seen the magazine. I utilize the area under travel and events on the left, I think beerfly and directory to locate stuff when I travel. I professional brewer showed the site to me.
http://beeradvocate.com/


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I am a member of beer advocate....it mostly sucks.....most members act like they are tasting wine or something and try to write really complicated reviews....its freaking beer people....drink it already. its not a bad site if your looking for something new to drink, but don't pay any attention to the reveiws....according to them there is not a beer on the planet worth drinking.

I love micro-brews..... Trout River has some good stuff and so does Long Trail, and Seven Barrel.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

http://www.rowlandsbrewery.com/

This one's pretty popular here, I'm not a big fan. I do like New Glarus's stuff, and Leinenkugels, but that probably doesn't count since Miller bought'em Also had Grain Belt, ahem, Premium(!) for the first time recently and liked it.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*beers*

Upland in Bloomington Indiana. Always stock up some IPA from there; their wheat beers also arent to shabby


----------

